# How is Lake Tahoe in Oct-Nov.?



## palmowner (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am considering to visit Lake Tahoe in Oct-Nov time frame with my wife and our 1 yr. old. I want to know if at all it is a good time to go there and what all activities we can do there espesially with an infant on our side.


Thanks


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 21, 2006)

We like Lake Tahoe all year long but our favorite time was during the ski season. In the summer, it is quite warm.


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 21, 2006)

How about giving an "insight" on exactly what you want to do/see !!!  We normally "end" our Lake Tahoe visiting about the middle/end of October, when we take out last Hawaii vacation for the year.

We usually visit the Lake Tahoe area 8-10 times per year.

Please give some more specifics.

Tony


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 21, 2006)

We live less than 2 hours drive from Tahoe and we go there frequently. We have gone there in October and like it very much because it is not crowded. October days are usually comfortable with cold mornings. The Fall colors can be very pretty at several locations around the lake. In November it usually starts getting cold and may snow. And the skiing season doesn't get started until Thanksgiving or later depending on the amount of snow. 
Since most people are aware of the casinos and what they have to offer, I'll mention some other things we like to do. Last December we spent a few days at the Lake and had a great time making a trip to Virginia City the old mining town. Did tours of a mine and mansion of a former mining owner. 
Also we like Carson City and the Nevada State Museum. These are things you could easily do with a small child. 
Marty


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think this is a good time to take a one year old:  it may be too cold to enjoy the outdoors (especially for the baby) and you can't take a baby into the casinos.  Summer is much better for little ones.


----------



## wilma (Feb 21, 2006)

November can be iffy weather-wise but we often go in October and have had great luck with warm weather. We stayed at Hyatt Incline last October and spent every day taking walks, hikes, hanging around the pool, etc.


----------



## palmowner (Feb 21, 2006)

teepeeca said:
			
		

> How about giving an "insight" on exactly what you want to do/see !!!  We normally "end" our Lake Tahoe visiting about the middle/end of October, when we take out last Hawaii vacation for the year.
> 
> We usually visit the Lake Tahoe area 8-10 times per year.
> 
> ...



Tony, Denise and all others who have responded to my question....

Thanks a lot for your posts..

We are going there for the first time and it'll be our first time using a time share ....so I am depending pretty much on recommendations from fellow TUGers..
From yesterday I have been reading posts about what to do in Lake Tahoe and still looking for specific feedback on what to do in begining of Oct specially with our one yr. old. 
I am planning to stay at Marriott Timber Lodge... seems like a good place ....let me know what to ask for in that resort interms of room, view, building etc and what to expect... Do they provide babysitting in case we want to go to a casino for few hours? Even if they provide, is it a good idea to use one? Has anyone used babysitting services in this resort? 

Thanks


----------



## palmowner (Feb 21, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> I don't think this is a good time to take a one year old:  it may be too cold to enjoy the outdoors (especially for the baby) and you can't take a baby into the casinos.  Summer is much better for little ones.



Denise,

Due to work schedules we cannot take any vacation before October 6th.... If Lake Tahoe seems like a bad idea with an infant...can you suggest any other places for that time frame that'll work better for people with an infant? 

As far as Casinos are concerned, as I understand, babies are only not allowed in designated "gaming areas"...Don't they allow kids on all other places like shops, restaurants, arenas etc. ?


Thanks


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 21, 2006)

I believe you are correct. As I remember children can walk thru the casinos to get to restaurants etc., they just can't stop in the gaming areas.


----------



## palmowner (Feb 21, 2006)

california-bighorn said:
			
		

> I believe you are correct. As I remember children can walk thru the casinos to get to restaurants etc., they just can't stop in the gaming areas.



Thanks California-bighorn.....
Anybody who want to second California-bighorn?


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 21, 2006)

I personally wouldnt go to Tahoe in October or November.  Not because it isnt a beautiful place but for an infant it would be too cold.  We went there in September and it snowed for the first few days and the rest of the week it would be too cold for an infant.  Im used to snow and I think it is a wonderful place for adults at this time because if it got too cold I could get warm in front of a slot machine.  I would try another place in October or November might first choice would be Florida (Orlando) and the beach (maybe later in October, hurricanes).  I think summer would be good next year, and great in a couple of years for your child.


----------



## M&M (Feb 21, 2006)

*Yes, that's correct*



			
				palmowner said:
			
		

> Thanks California-bighorn.....
> Anybody who want to second California-bighorn?


 Children can go through the casinos, but cannot stop in gaming areas. There are restaurants, shops, movie theaters, video game areas etc and you will see children (at least in the summer), but they can't hang out, even with an adult in gaming areas. 

As far as October goes, I think you'll miss a lot of what Tahoe has to offer by going then. It's too late in the year to do summer type outdoor activities (hiking, boating swimming etc) and there won't be enough snow yet for skiing etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2006)

palmowner said:
			
		

> Denise,
> 
> Due to work schedules we cannot take any vacation before October 6th.... If Lake Tahoe seems like a bad idea with an infant...can you suggest any other places for that time frame that'll work better for people with an infant?
> Thanks



Well...with a one year old, you are probably going to do a lot of hanging out at the resort, eating at kid friendly restaurants, and getting home early.  I think I would go somewhere tropical where you and your one year old can enjoy the pool, beach, and resort, since other activities will be really limited.

Hawaii has nice weather in early October and the crowds are gone, but Hawaii is a long way from CT.  The Carribean is closer for you - but Oct. is hurricane season!   

How about Disney World?  Early Oct. is the shoulder season and shouldn't be as crowded and even a 1 year old can enjoy Disney - I know ours did at that age.  Or, if you want to avoid hurricane season in Florida, how about Disneyland in CA - it's no farther than Tahoe, probably closer/fewer flights and Oct. is nice in Anaheim.

I'm assuming this is your first child and he/she will be one in Oct. so he/she is 4 mos. old now?  A 4 month old is relatively easy to travel with compared to a one year old.  All children are different, but traveling with a one year old may be challenging.  If it were me, (and I KNOW some other tugger will disagree   ) I would stick pretty close to home.  A one year old can crawl, and usually walk, and they are pretty opinionated by that age too.     A long, tiring, flight might be hard on everyone...a car trip where you can make frequent stops as needed, might be better.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 21, 2006)

palmowner said:
			
		

> As far as Casinos are concerned, as I understand, babies are only not allowed in designated "gaming areas"...Don't they allow kids on all other places like shops, restaurants, arenas etc. ?



Yes, they allow children in the non-gaming areas.  

But the resorts/casino's in Tahoe are not "mega resorts" like many in Vegas, with large shopping malls or attractions attached.  They are more medium to smaller sized resorts with the large open areas being primarily dedicated to gaming.


----------



## palmowner (Feb 22, 2006)

Denise,

We can go any time from Oct to first week of Dec. just not before Oct... 
Carribean is a good option and if i can get something in late Nov - early Dec, probably hurricane season will be over by that time. What island / countries do you suggest will be best suited for our scenario??

Our son (yes he is the first one) is actually 10 months old now.. so he'll be 17-18 months old by Nov.-Dec. He has started to walk and you are right on money with being opinionated. He want to do all things, explore by himself as he is becoming more and more aware of his surroundings...
All that said and done.. I am still willing to take the trip (probably 2 shorter flights than direct!!?) ....so make suggestions..

Thanks


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 23, 2006)

When we have traveled with young grandchildren, they seems to do better on one flight vs. two flights.  Since you have to get to the airport 1 1/2 hours early to begin with, they are worn out by the time you get on the plane.  Then if they have another 1-2 wait in a layout, they peaked out.  Just something to think about.  They were boys, too.


----------

